# Looking for a pup for when I come home from deployment.



## Helfy315 (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm looking for something with a block head, longer snout, athletic, not to short,100 lbs tops. What are your favorites and why? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Helfy315 and thank you for your service.
From your description you are not looking for a pitbull. My suggestion would be to check out the local shelters near your home and see if there is something there that you're looking for. There are so many bully type dogs in these shelters that would fit your description. Best of luck.

Joe


----------

